# Looking for B3Mascots feedback



## VitaiSlade (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, since my poll failed miserably and not a single person voted for Joecifur as one of the best, I simplify my question to this one artist. I've gotten some positive feedback about him and have gone so far to commission him for a suit. But what is your overall experience/feedback on a suit that you have purchased from Joecifur in quality and how well he created what you were envisioning, or if you haven't commissioned him, what do you think of some of his suits? I know he is known around the fandom, not as much as say LV or Scribble, but he's definitely a good fursuit maker in my opinion, if I didn't think so, I wouldn't have commissioned him. But what are your thoughts?

http://b3mascots.com/index.htm


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 12, 2009)

I wasn't terribly impressed with the feetpaws I received from him - but it was a very odd situation, so...

I have had friends who commissioned suits from him and they're extremely pleased, and some are repeat costumers! (With updates, not replacements - as far as I can tell they bought new heads only because they wanted them, not because their old ones wore out)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

I've seen their Evil Squirrel and the Cappichino Bunny (or whatever he's called) suits in person and they're really nice.

I..don't have much more input other than the fox tail I bought from them is of a really high quality and I get compliments for it.


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2009)

I have my tail and feetypaws from that guy. They're pretty good. They've held up well for a few years now. The ears I got are holding up too, but they're rather basic and not all that special.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 12, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> I wasn't terribly impressed with the feetpaws I received from him - but it was a very odd situation, so...



Care to explain?



> I have had friends who commissioned suits from him and they're extremely pleased, and some are repeat costumers! (With updates, not replacements - as far as I can tell they bought new heads only because they wanted them, not because their old ones wore out)




Did your friends have anything specific that they mentioned?


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 12, 2009)

They look nice, but I'd want follow-me eyes and movable jaw on my head, which doesn't appear to be an option for b3. NONE of the heads have 3D eyes. I've been shopping around for a builder, and the first thing I look at is their ability to tackle a range of shapes, styles, expressions, and features. The suits appear to be EXTREMELY well-made. My only complaint is that many of them seem to have very similar facial structure and expressions.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 13, 2009)

The Fursuitreveiws livejournal community has three or so in depth reviews on commissions received.
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitreviews/tag/joecifur
Hope that helps. :3


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 13, 2009)

Tucuxi said:


> They look nice, but I'd want follow-me eyes and movable jaw on my head, which doesn't appear to be an option for b3. NONE of the heads have 3D eyes. I've been shopping around for a builder, and the first thing I look at is their ability to tackle a range of shapes, styles, expressions, and features. The suits appear to be EXTREMELY well-made. My only complaint is that many of them seem to have very similar facial structure and expressions.



I ordered mine with follow-me eyes and a movable jaw.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 13, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> The Fursuitreveiws livejournal community has three or so in depth reviews on commissions received.
> http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitreviews/tag/joecifur
> Hope that helps. :3



Yes! Thank you very much!


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 13, 2009)

Ah, I guess they do have it. I just don't see any of that in the gallery.


----------



## hypsatmu (Dec 13, 2009)

They've held up well for a few years now. The ears I got are holding up too, but they're rather basic and not all that special.


----------

